# New to Hong Kong



## kiwibirds (Oct 27, 2015)

It seems the Hong Kong forum is fairly slow. Who else is a new expat here in Hong Kong looking for some new friends? I'm 27...from the Americas


----------



## ATSC (Nov 9, 2015)

kiwibirds said:


> It seems the Hong Kong forum is fairly slow. Who else is a new expat here in Hong Kong looking for some new friends? I'm 27...from the Americas


How about a hello from hongkonger?


----------



## Freemonti (Nov 10, 2015)

kiwibirds said:


> It seems the Hong Kong forum is fairly slow. Who else is a new expat here in Hong Kong looking for some new friends? I'm 27...from the Americas


Welcome to Hong Kong, suggest you hit the streets in Soho and LKF on Friday night, for sure you meet lots of interesting people...


----------

